# Hanse Yachts



## MooreVOLS (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with Hanse Yachts? Specifically the 315 but I would also like general input about the manufacturer. There seems to be a limited number here in the States.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hanse is a German boat manufacturer that has been growing in the last years. That growing is based on the quality of their boats that are a very good compromise between quality, price, performance and cruising amenities.

Comparing with Beneteau (in general) they are a bit more expensive, a bit more fast (and less fat) and with better deck material, they can be made of epoxy (better and strong material, but then you should have a colored hull) and the interiors have a similar quality (even if the style is different).

Of course, Beneteau has two lines, the one that is called Oceanis in Europe (and that in the States is called simply Benetau) and the one that is called First. The second one is faster than the Hanse, a bit more expensive and with better deck material and smaller accommodation. The Hanse, that has only one line, kind of stands in between the Oceanis and the First line.

Owners are very proud and enthusiastic about their boats and they have a very good forum. If you have any doubt ask them and I am sure they will be happy to reply.

myHanse - Hanse Yachts Owners Forum: 311 / 312 / 315

Hanse Yachts

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I looked at some Hanse boats at two recent boat shows and really liked their boats (but not necessarily their interior styling). Hanse not only owns Dehler yachts but also owns Moody Yachts, they have become a major boatbuilder and are popular and common not only in Germany but throughout Europe.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Try and send a PM to Arglebargle. he is in Vancouver BC and has a 37'ish foot hanse. He's had it about 2 yrs or so.

Marty


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

My wife and I looked at what they had on display of the Hanse line at the Annapolis boat show. I believe we were somehow (mis)taken by the broker as serious potential buyers, which was nice because we were able to poke around on the boats quite a bit and have a lot of questions answered. We were both fairly impressed and saw the Hanse 355 and 375 as being a lot more “us” than offerings from a lot of the other production builders.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw...not looking at Beneteau 343's anymore


----------



## fast2tack (Jan 2, 2013)

PCP said:


> Hanse is a German boat manufacturer..."they can be made of epoxy (better and strong material, but then you should have a colored hull)"
> 
> Thanks for the info Paulo,
> Just curious why an epoxy hull construction would need another color besides white.
> ...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

fast2tack said:


> PCP said:
> 
> 
> > Hanse is a German boat manufacturer..."they can be made of epoxy (better and strong material, but then you should have a colored hull)"
> ...


It seems you come too late. I have said that three years ago. They don't offer that option anymore. That option is offered now only by Dehler (that belongs to the Hanse Group) or for instance by Salona.

That is a good question, I mean the color. Hanse or Salona propose epoxy boats in white but some say that light degrades epoxy and that a colored gelcoat should be used. The problem, if exist, should not be serious, otherwise they simply would not propose epoxy boats in white. Anyway, just in case, if I had an epoxy boat I would have it colored. I almost bought a Salona and I was thinking in light grey. It is not that expensive and a light color has not the problems that dark colors have in regarding losing "shine" with the sun and age.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## yachtie40 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Paolo
I just discovered this thread and thought that I would add my two cents worth.
I have a 2009 Hanse 470e yacht which is the epoxy version. She will turn five years old in March 2014 and she has a white hull, which is still beautifully white. She gets a good hull polish each year and a wash down when I can manage the fresh water required.
It is important to understand that when laid up the Hanse epoxy boats have an exterior gelcoat layer and the epoxy layers are subsequently laid on top of the gelcoat when in the mould. This is a normal layup and the only difference as far as I can see is that epoxy is used over the gelcoat when in the mould instead of using Polyester or Vinylester resins.
The point that I am making is that from external appearances, Hanse epoxy yachts look like any other yacht because the outer shell is Gelcoat and a white Beneteau, Oyster or Swan for example should weather in a similar manner.
There are lots of benefits of using epoxy since there is no osmosis issues and epoxy is tougher and stronger than the other more commonly used (and cheaper) resins. This allows epoxy yachts to either be much stronger for a given hull thickness or just as strong with a thinner application and much lighter than a similar non epoxy hull.
Cheers
George


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

yachtie40 said:


> Hi Paolo
> I just discovered this thread and thought that I would add my two cents worth.
> I have a 2009 Hanse 470e yacht which is the epoxy version. She will turn five years old in March 2014 and she has a white hull, which is still beautifully white. She gets a good hull polish each year and a wash down when I can manage the fresh water required.
> It is important to understand that when laid up the Hanse epoxy boats have an exterior gelcoat layer and the epoxy layers are subsequently laid on top of the gelcoat when in the mould. This is a normal layup and the only difference as far as I can see is that epoxy is used over the gelcoat when in the mould instead of using Polyester or Vinylester resins.
> ...


You are lucky if you have an epoxy hull. Hanse does not made anymore hulls in epoxy.

I really don't understand what you are saying. When we talk about an epoxy hull that means that is a fibreglass hull, with epoxy in place of the more widely used and less expensive polyester resins.

When you use epoxy over the gelcoat is a different thing. It is called a coat and almost all manufacturers will propose that to you as an extra. That means that is a fiberglass hull made with poliester resins and on top of that you "paint" several coats of epoxy on the hull to make it really waterproof.

I don't know if you have an epoxy hull or if you have a normal poliester hull with epoxy coating. Hanse used to do as an option epoxy hulls but not anymore. If you have a 470*e* than you have an epoxy hull.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## yachtie40 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Paolo

What I am saying is that when laying up the hull the boat is constructed from the outside inwards with the first step being the gelcoat being sprayed into the mould and the epoxy layers are added after, which then becomes the interior of the hull. 
The point being that all fibreglass boats, epoxy or otherwise have a gelcoat layer as the external skin and the colour requirements should be identical I would have thought.
Cheers
George.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, that's like that.

Even so some say that on epoxy hulls a colored hull is better for added protection to uv. Maybe the gel-coat will give it enough protection but probably it is also an epoxy gelcoat. I would not worry much, they are supposed to be UV resistant even if the epoxy has some problems with UV.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## yachtie40 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Paulo
I believe the Gelcoat on my Hanse 470e is polyester as I have repaired chips with normal polyester gelcoat, which works fine. If the Gelcoat were epoxy the polyester repairs wouldn't adhere, since you can epoxy over polyester but not the other way around.
Anyway... four and a half years after launching and the white gelcoat still looks like new in the harsh Australian sun! 
Cheers
George


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

yes, it is quite as George is saying. Epoxy-based gelcoat wouldn't be sufficient UV resistant. There is no real issus with "normal" polyester gelcoat, on which epoxy + glass is used.

Then there has been a rumor on Hanse epoxy delivered only in none-white. Probably a marketing thing from Hanse - most epoxy Hanse I see are colored in some pale way. 

/J


----------

